# Different music for the Haunted Nursery crowd...



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Being a fan of the rock group Tool I was browsing the Spotify service (which could be a thread to itself) and came across a CD of Tool Lullabys! Definitely creepy, good for a nursery scene or overall ambiance. You can hear samples on Amazon here:

Amazon.com: Rockabye Baby! Lullaby Renditions of Tool: Rockabye Baby!: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61XE0X8JF5L

Or if you use Spotify search for "Lullaby Renditions of Tool". This company doea other artists too, but I haven't checked them out yet.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

that's pretty dope. (comment removed, piracy of copyrights not accepted -FE)


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

On my old XP machine there was a sound recorder that would record whatever was playing through the PC speakers. I'm thinking Audacity can also do this.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice find.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I've always found this to be rather disturbing.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Really cool find,

"Lost Keys" & "Rosetta Stoned" off their 10,000 days album makes a perfect backstory for an alien haunt by itself.

Speaking of perfect, Maynard's pet project "A Perfect Circle" has a lullaby titled "Pet" (13th. Step album) that'll give you goosebumps.

My personal #1 band ever = TOOL. See em live evertime they tour.


----------



## lot27 (Aug 10, 2011)

WOW! Love it.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice find there Sawtooth!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Death Wraith said:


> Nice find there Sawtooth!


I was reading your post and I remembered that game from years ago. That particular music segment was so disturbing-at least in-game-that I would turn the volume down when going through that section, LOL!


----------

